# Alloy wheel protection.



## Tifosi (Apr 4, 2018)

I don't know why I didn't think of this as my wheel LSP before!

So, WoWo wheel cleaner, a coat of Supernatural Hybrid wax, then a coat of Zaino Clear Seal. It tanked down today and the water repellency was first class. The best bit.....nothing stuck to the wheels.

It could be argued that ZCS is pricey, but I got it for £6, unused from Fleabay.

Someone tell me I have done it all wrong, now.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

If its working well then great, at least they are protected. Didn't know much about Zaino CS but see on their website can be used as product to top other waxes etc. one thing it does say is 'Z-CS should never be applied over uncured waxes'


----------



## Tifosi (Apr 4, 2018)

Christian6984 said:


> If its working well then great, at least they are protected. Didn't know much about Zaino CS but see on their website can be used as product to top other waxes etc. one thing it does say is 'Z-CS should never be applied over uncured waxes'


It was cured. Either way, no mention of that on the user instructions.

There always has to be someone......


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Results to that extent are factual, I am going down the shampoo wheel clean as the least intrusive product to clean my wheels from a #whitedetail suggestion.

I have two coats of FK1000p which is standing up well through the winter with regular washing. Keep taking the wheels off needs a more suitable stretegy some some Gtechniq Wheel Armour may be my next logical progressive step. 

Zaino have always produced good products Supernatural a great paint product, keeping wheels pristine for a period is a constant challenge, even if only the face is done on a regular basis those innets soon need attention.

Good luck let us know how they stand up to the winter, my wifes black little car gets little use or mileage so far simplier than my own daily driver.

John Tht.


----------



## Slick 77 (Jun 19, 2007)

I still use Z-CS on my wheels here as trying to finish the bottle to try something new! it works well, lasts about 1-2 months. I can just jet wash the alloys and the dirt just comes off


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

2 things I can see I would not agree with

1) you put a sealant over a wax, so your Carnuba is under the sealant, I would put it ontop to give maxium gloss as the clear seal will most likely outlast the wax and if the wax fails first then clear seal goes with it

2) coatings like this generally dont last on wheels due to the heat, abrasive road material, break dust and other things a wheel has to endure 

, preparing a wheel for a coating isnt to easy if they aint brand new! so if your going to go to all that effort then I would apply C5 like I did to my new 3SDM 0.05 alloys before putting them on the car as a ceramic sealant applied correctly will last a year


----------



## Tifosi (Apr 4, 2018)

Rian said:


> 2 things I can see I would not agree with
> 
> 1) you put a sealant over a wax, so your Carnuba is under the sealant, I would put it ontop to give maxium gloss as the clear seal will most likely outlast the wax and if the wax fails first then clear seal goes with it
> 
> ...


Wrong......ZCS is the LSP and it sits on any other product.


----------



## Tifosi (Apr 4, 2018)

Slick 77 said:


> I still use Z-CS on my wheels here as trying to finish the bottle to try something new! it works well, lasts about 1-2 months. I can just jet wash the alloys and the dirt just comes off


My thoughts too.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Tifosi said:


> Wrong......ZCS is the LSP and it sits on any other product.


Both are LSP's :thumb:

It may well do however due to the DODO juice having Carnuba in it I would use it as the top layer not the bottom layer.

And both products are LSP's to be factual

I just have a different opinion to yourself in that I would use a pure polymer coating to put down first (Zaino Clear Seal) and then top with a wax (DODO juice)

Most people would agree to layer a Carnuba on top of a polymer not underneath as the Carnuba give paint a warmer deeper look so covering that up would be counter intuitive


----------



## Tifosi (Apr 4, 2018)

We will agree to disagree. In either event, it may not be as durable as I suspect, but I used the same method on the bonnet too.

Ultimately, who cares.....I like the theraputic nature of detailng and combinations, etc.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Tifosi said:


> We will agree to disagree. In either event, it may not be as durable as I suspect, but I used the same method on the bonnet too.
> 
> Ultimately, who cares.....I like the theraputic nature of detailng and combinations, etc.


I can agree that both would be classed as an LSP by 99% of peoples definition as the both technicaly are, both could be used as an LSP on their own.

The paint work i.e your bonnet wont be subjected to the same conditions as your wheels so it will last longer on the bonnet.

You must care enough to post on hear asking "Someone tell me I have done it all wrong, now." im not trying to pick faults or put you down im just giving my opinion and correcting any mistakes like saying "Wrong......ZCS is the LSP and it sits on any other product." as both products used are an LSP.

Im glad you enjoy the theraputic nature of detailing as that is what got me hooked to, however from experience when it comes to wheels they get very dirty, they are hard to clean and most products don't last so for me the only thing I would do is ceramic wheel coatings


----------



## Tifosi (Apr 4, 2018)

Rian said:


> I can agree that both would be classed as an LSP by 99% of peoples definition as the both technicaly are, both could be used as an LSP on their own.
> 
> The paint work i.e your bonnet wont be subjected to the same conditions as your wheels so it will last longer on the bonnet.
> 
> ...


In this case ZCS is the LSP. It sits overy anything but SNH does not lay claim to that, hence the order of use.

I am well aware that wheels get dirtier than panels, however, the doors and wings got a different LSP altogether, to see how it compared to the bonnet.

To be perfectly honest and as I originally mentioned, I really don't care.


----------

